# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Фото в "Мемориале"

## aban

Приветствую, Дмитрий!

Такой вопрос: Пару раз посылал в "Мемориал" фото различных памятников (МиГ-19 "Парк Авиаторов, СПб"; МиГ-25УБ Югорск), но в разделе они не появились.  :( . Понимая, что задач по содержанию портала выше головы, всё ж интересно, появятся ли они когда-нибудь для всеобщего обозрения... Нужно ли ещё: Ми-6 (Сургут-аэропорт Таёжный), Ан-2 (пос. Советский, ХМАО), МиГ-15 (Торбеево, респ. Мордовия) ?

----------

